#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  ASME 16.5 e 16.10 2009

## alxo01

Hi all, 


Does anyone have a copy of ASME B16.5/2009, B16.10/2009 e B16.34/2009? If you can help me out it would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks!See More: ASME 16.5 e 16.10 2009

----------


## milic.srdjan

Plz , My friend 
try search a forum..I think that someone post a link here....I download from this forum ASME b16.5 /2009

----------


## alxo01

That's ok, i already get the standards.

Thanks.

----------


## eshahinfar

please share asme B16.10/2009, I realy need it.

----------


## netspyking

I found these , maybe help some :

ASME B16.34-2009   **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASME B16.5-2009   **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## alxo01

Hi all, i up the files.
See the links
B.16.10/2009 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] (eletronic standard, no scanned) 
B.16.5/2009 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See ya!

----------


## eshahinfar

Thank you alxo01

----------


## estudiemos

Thanks!...alxo01

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## sambun

Thanks all !

----------


## ceeee83

thankxxxxxxxxxxxx...... :Smile:

----------


## danieljk

thnx a lot..

----------


## anysolutions

Thanks a lot......

See More: ASME 16.5 e 16.10 2009

----------


## aiman1981

netspyking  & alx001 many thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## tinku

Thanks

----------


## vittalreddy

thanx a lot

----------


## hanzu

thanks!!! ( for B16.5)

----------


## knowme73

Thanks

----------


## Yuri47

"
I found these , maybe help some :

ASME B16.34-2009 http://ifile.it/lkhgazj"

Thanks very much, bu file is corrupted/ Maybe anybody can share this document. Thanks in advance

----------


## alexanderchacin

Thanks

----------


## gendutgede

all file no longer available...

----------


## Nisarg Kedar

....

----------


## Nisarg Kedar

hey dude i found a link for ASME B 16.5, 2009 so enjoy it man   :Wink:  

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## krishnagopi

thanks

----------


## EgyNeo

Many thanks

See More: ASME 16.5 e 16.10 2009

----------


## arrikan

Could someone help me for ASME B16.10?

----------


## vpsimbu86

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.

----------


## najamshahzad2050

Dear all,
          Kindly share the ASME B16.10 latest edition or 2010,plz i am waiting or mail me at najamshahzad2050.hitek@gmail.com

----------


## Homself

> Hi all, i up the files.
> See the links
> B.16.10/2009 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] (eletronic standard, no scanned) 
> ...



Plz re upload  links dont work

----------


## engineer79

ASME B16.5:2013
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## skmshameer87

Thanks for the valuable sharing....

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

----------

